# [Qt]incorrect MD5sum(resuelto)

## carlos plaza

Un saludo a todos los miembros de este gran foro.

El problema comienza por no poder ejecutar ningún programa que utilice qtcore-5.9.4-r2 ya que me da el siguiente mensaje *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Incompatible processor. This Qt build requires the following features:
> 
>     aes
> ...

 

Buscando cual es la razon, me encuentro con esto

```

 equery check '*qtcore-5*'

!!! /usr/lib64/qt5/mkspecs/qmodule.pri has incorrect MD5sum

!!! /usr/include/qt5/Gentoo/gentoo-qconfig.h has incorrect MD5sum

!!! /usr/lib64/qt5/mkspecs/qconfig.pri has incorrect MD5sum

* Checking dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.4-r2 ...

   1385 out of 1388 files passed
```

Vengo tratando de solucionar un problema para iniciar SDDM y Plasma5 desde este posthttps://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1079360.html

----------

## quilosaq

Elimina esos 3 archivos con "errores" de forma manual. Luego reinstala qtcore-5.9.4-r2

Si te sigues con el error pon tu emerge --info.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias quilosag

Hice lo recomendado, pero nada sigue igual el problema al querer abrir cualquier aplicacion que use Qt, ejemplo

 *Quote:*   

> $vlc
> 
> VLC media player 2.2.8 Weatherwax (revision 2.2.7-14-g3cc1d8cba9)
> 
> Incompatible processor. This Qt build requires the following features:
> ...

 

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.3.24 (python 3.5.4-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r11, 4.9.76-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.76-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-2370M_CPU_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:     1868104 total,    164848 free

KiB Swap:    4120572 total,   4120132 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 08 Apr 2018 15:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 045cad7b47428a68451d74d2bbf219a47a9cbb21

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.29.1 p3) 2.29.1

ccache version 3.2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.5.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.2.4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.15.1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.29.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            6.4.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r11::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: no

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=sandybridge -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=sandybridge -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alisp alsa amd64 analyzer apache2 appstream bazaar berkdb bidi bl bluetooth branding bs2b bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cgroups cli consolekit cover cpudetection crossfade crypt cue cups curl cxx dbus deprecated dga display-manager dmalloc dri dropbox dts dv dvb dvd dvdr eds elogind emboss enca encode evdev exif extras faac faad fam fbcon fbcondecor firebird flac fortran ftp game gdbm ggi gif git glamor gnome-keyring gnutls googledrive gpm grub gsm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtk3 gtk4 handbook hwdb ibus iconv icu introspection ipv6 java jpeg kde kerberos kmod ladspa lcms ldap legacy-systray libcaca libmpeg2 libnotify librsync-bundled libtirpc lirc live lm_sensors lyrics lzo mad md5sum mercurial mesh mms mng modplug modules mount-locking mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp multilib musepack nas natspec ncurses nls notifier nptl nss nut obex ogg openal opengl openmp opus pango pch pcre pdf pdfimport plymouth pm-utils png pnm policykit ppds projectm pulseaudio pvr python qsui qt3support qt4 qt5 qtmedia radio rar readline rtc rtmp rule-generator samba sasl scrobbler scrypt sddm sdk sdl seccomp sid sndfile soxr speex spell ssl startup-notification stereo subversion svg tcpd test test-programs tga theora tiff toolame touchpad tray tremor truetype twolame udev udisks unicode upower usb vcd vlc vorbis wallpapers wavpack wext wifi wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xv xvid xvmc yuv4mpeg zlib zoran zstd" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="es" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22 ruby23" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## quilosaq

¿Que uses tienes activadas para vlc?

```
equery uses vlc
```

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias quilosaq, pero este problema no solo es con vlc es con todos los queusan Qt.

```
equery uses vlc

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for media-video/vlc-2.2.8-r1:

 U I

 + + X                 : Enable support for, e.g., fullscreen mode via the X

                         Window System. By itself, this flag does not build a

                         graphical interface

 + + a52               : Enable support for decoding ATSC A/52 streams used in

                         DVD

 + + aalib             : Add support for media-libs/aalib (ASCII-Graphics

                         Library)

 + + alsa              : Add support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux

                         Sound Architecture)

 - - atmo              : Enable support for AtmoLight (homebrew Ambient

                         Lighting Technology)

 - - audioqueue        : Enable AudioQueue audio module for Mac OS X

 + + avcodec           : Enable libavcodec support for video/audio

                         encoding/decoding. libavcodec is part of FFmpeg

 + + avformat          : Enable libformat support for reading and writing

                         various media containers. libavformat is part of

                         FFmpeg

 + + bidi              : Enable bidirectional language support

 - - bluray            : Enable libbluray for Blu-ray disc support

 + + cdda              : Add Compact Disk Digital Audio (Standard Audio CD)

                         support

 + + cddb              : Access cddb servers to retrieve and submit information

                         about compact disks

 - - chromaprint       : Enable libchromaprint for Chromaprint based audio

                         fingerprinter support

 + + cpu_flags_x86_mmx : Use the MMX instruction set

 + + cpu_flags_x86_sse : Use the SSE instruction set

 + + dbus              : Enable dbus support for anything that needs it (gpsd,

                         gnomemeeting, etc)

 - - dc1394            : Enable IIDC cameras support

 - - debug             : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra

                         output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see h

                         ttps://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Quality_Assurance/

                         Backtraces

 + + dts               : Enable DTS Coherent Acoustics decoder support

 + + dvb               : Add support for DVB (Digital Video Broadcasting)

 + + dvbpsi            : Enable support for Mpeg-TS files (.ts, .m2ts, .mts)

                         via media-libs/libdvbpsi

 + + dvd               : Add support for DVDs

 + + encode            : Enable streaming-output support and videolan manager

                         to control multiple streams from within one instance

 + + faad              : Enable AAC audio decoding library support via

                         media-libs/faad2

 - - fdk               : Enable the Fraunhofer AAC codec library

 + + ffmpeg            : Enable ffmpeg/libav-based audio/video codec support

 + + flac              : Add support for FLAC: Free Lossless Audio Codec

 - - fluidsynth        : Enable Fluidsynth MIDI software synthesis (with

                         external sound fonts)

 - - fontconfig        : Support for configuring and customizing font access

                         via media-libs/fontconfig

 + + gcrypt            : Enable cryptography support via libgcrypt

 - - gme               : Enable support for media-libs/game-music-emu for

                         playing various video game music formats

 - - gnome             : Adds support for GNOME's filesystem abstraction layer,

                         gnome-base/gnome-vfs. This flag is not GUI-related

 + + gnutls            : Prefer net-libs/gnutls as SSL/TLS provider

                         (ineffective with USE=-ssl)

 - - growl             : Enable growl notification support (over UDP for remote

                         access and native on OSX)

 + + gstreamer         : Enable GStreamer based decoding support (currently

                         supports only video decoding)

 - - httpd             : Enable a web based interface for vlc

 - - ieee1394          : Enable FireWire/iLink IEEE1394 support (dv, camera,

                         ...)

 - - jack              : Add support for the JACK Audio Connection Kit

 + + jpeg              : Add JPEG image support

 - - kate              : Adds support for Ogg Kate subtitles via libkate

 - - libass            : SRT/SSA/ASS (SubRip / SubStation Alpha) subtitle

                         support

 - - libav             : Prefer libav over ffmpeg whenever both are supported

 + + libcaca           : Add support for colored ASCII-art graphics

 + + libnotify         : Enable desktop notification support

 + + libsamplerate     : Build with support for converting sample rates using

                         libsamplerate

 - - libtar            : Uses libtar instead of the built-in tar reader for

                         reading custom skins

 - - libtiger          : Enable Ogg Kate subtitles rendering using libtiger

 - - linsys            : Enable support for Linux Linear Systems Ltd. SDI and

                         HD-SDI input cards

 + + lirc              : Add support for lirc (Linux's Infra-Red Remote

                         Control)

 + + live              : Enable live555 streaming media support (client support

                         for rtsp)

 - - lua               : Enable Lua scripting support, needed for including

                         support for Jamendo (online music platform) and

                         similar things

 - - matroska          : Enable matroska support using reference libraries

                         (fallback on other existing matroska support if

                         disabled, i.e., matroska enabled FFmpeg)

 + + modplug           : Add libmodplug support for playing SoundTracker-style

                         music files

 + + mp3               : Add support for reading mp3 files

 + + mpeg              : Add libmpeg2 support for mpeg-1 and mpeg-2 video

                         streams

 + + mtp               : Enable support for Media Transfer Protocol

 + + musepack          : Enable support for the musepack audio codec

 + + ncurses           : Add ncurses support (console display library)

 + + ogg               : Add support for the Ogg container format (commonly

                         used by Vorbis, Theora and flac)

 - - omxil             : Enable OpenMAX Integration Layer codec module

 - - opencv            : Enable OpenCV (computer vision) filter module

 + + opengl            : Add support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 - - optimisememory    : Enable optimisation for memory rather than performance

 + + opus              : Support opus decoding via libopus

 + + png               : Add support for libpng (PNG images)

 - - postproc          : Enable image post-processing via libpostproc (part of

                         FFmpeg)

 + + projectm          : Enable the projectM visualization plugin

 + + pulseaudio        : Add support for PulseAudio sound server

 + + qt5               : Add support for the Qt 5 application and UI framework

 - - rdp               : Enables RDP/Remote Desktop support

 - - rtsp              : Enable real audio and RTSP modules

 - - run-as-root       : Allows vlc to start for root. Don't enable this unless

                         you have a very specific (e.g. embedded) need for it!

 + + samba             : Add support for SAMBA (Windows File and Printer

                         sharing)

 - - schroedinger      : Enable Dirac video support (an advanced royalty-free

                         video compression format) via libschroedinger

                         (high-speed implementation in C of the Dirac codec)

 + + sdl               : Add support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

 - - sdl-image         : Enable sdl image video decoder (depends on sdl)

 - - sftp              : Enable libssh2 to support SFTP file transfer

 - - shout             : Enable libshout output

 + + sid               : Adds support for playing C64 SID files through

                         media-libs/libsidplay:2

 - - skins             : Enable support for the skins2 interface

 + + speex             : Add support for the speex audio codec (used for

                         speech)

 + + svg               : Add support for SVG (Scalable Vector Graphics)

 + + swscale           : Enable image scaling and conversion via libswscale

                         (part of FFmpeg)

 - - taglib            : Enable tagging support with taglib

 - - test              : Workaround to pull in packages needed to run with

                         FEATURES=test. Portage-2.1.2 handles this internally,

                         so don't set it in make.conf/package.use anymore

 + + theora            : Add support for the Theora Video Compression Codec

 + + tremor            : Enable tremor, a fixed-point version of the Ogg Vorbis

                         decoder

 + + truetype          : Add support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 + + twolame           : Enable twolame support (MPEG Audio Layer 2 encoder)

 + + udev              : Enable virtual/udev integration (device discovery,

                         power and storage device support, etc)

 - - upnp              : Enable support for the Intel SDK stack based UPnP

                         discovery module instead of CyberLink

 - - v4l               : Enable support for video4linux (using linux-headers or

                         userspace libv4l libraries)

 - - vaapi             : Enable Video Acceleration API for hardware decoding

 - - vcdx              : Enable VCD with navigation via libvcdinfo (depends on

                         cdio)

 - - vdpau             : Enable the Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix

                         acceleration interface

 - - vlm               : New videolan (media) manager (vlm), a little manager

                         designed to launch and manage multiple streams from

                         within one instance of VLC

 - - vnc               : Enable VNC (remote desktop viewer) support

 + + vorbis            : Add support for the OggVorbis audio codec

 - - vpx               : Enable the decoder(s) from the WebM VP8 / VP9 Codec

                         SDK

 - - wma-fixed         : Enable fixed point WMA decoder

 + + x264              : Enable h264 encoding using x264

 - - x265              : Support X265 Encoder

 + + xcb               : Support the X C-language Binding, a replacement for

                         Xlib; !!! you will need this option to be able to

                         integrate video in the Qt interface, see bug #500678

 + + xml               : Add support for XML files

 + + xv                : Add in optional support for the Xvideo extension (an X

                         API for video playback)

 - - zeroconf          : Enable support for zero-configuration networking via

                         avahi

 - - zvbi              : Enable support for teletext subtitles via the zvbi

                         library

```

he revisado casi todo el sistema, en make.conf, en todos los archivos de configuración que tengo en /etc/portage/package.use/ y por ningun lado tengo esa flag, pero revisando encontré esto en el núcleo como moludo y yo nunca lo he activado, no se si esto sera el problema.

```
 modprobe -D aes

insmod /lib/modules/4.9.76-gentoo-r1/kernel/crypto/ablk_helper.ko 

insmod /lib/modules/4.9.76-gentoo-r1/kernel/arch/x86/crypto/glue_helper.ko 

insmod /lib/modules/4.9.76-gentoo-r1/kernel/arch/x86/crypto/aesni-intel.ko 
```

----------

## cameta

Yo creo que tus problemas vienen de interrumpir la instalación.

----------

## quilosaq

Tu procesador, si es un i3 2370m, no tiene soporte para las instrucciones aes, sin embargo en CFLAGS defines -march=sandybridge lo que hace que el compilador genere código como si lo fuera a ejecutar un procesador que si tiene soporte para aes.

Prueba a cambiar CFLAGS poniendo -march=native en lugar de -march=sandybridge, luego reinstala qtcore-5*

Si sigue sin funcionar posiblemente necesitaras reinstalar mas paquetes:

```
emerge -1 $(qlist -I dev-qt/*)
```

Si ahora funciona será señal que ese era el problema y mas pronto o mas tarde tendrás que reinstalar @world.Last edited by quilosaq on Wed Apr 11, 2018 1:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias cameta

Efectivamente mis problemas vienen desde que interrumpí la actualización, kde, sddm, vlc y todo lo que tenia que ver con Qt me funcionaba perfectamente. Interrumpí la actualización por el tiempo que se estaba dilatando, dos días y no podía hacer nada, procesador al cien por ciento, memoria ran y swap al cien por ciento, no recuerdo si fue por dev-qt/qtwebkit o por dev-qt/qtwebengine que estaba compilando  :Confused: 

Pera ya estoy pensando en eliminar todo y hacer la maquina desde cero  :Crying or Very sad: , creo que es mas fácil   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias quilosaq efectivamente ese es mi procesador i3-2370 2,4G

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Tu procesador, si es un i3 2370m, no tiene soporte para las instrucciones aes, sin embargo en CFLAGS defines -march=sandybridge lo que hace que el compilador genere código como si lo fuera a ejecutar un procesador que si tiene soporte para aes.
> 
> Prueba a cambiar CFLAGS poniendo -march=native en lugar de -march=sandybridge, luego reinstala qtcore-5*
> 
> Si sigue sin funcionar posiblemente necesitaras reinstalar mas paquetes:
> ...

 

Yo saque march=sandybridge de la wiki https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Safe_CFLAGS

 *Quote:*   

> grep -m1 -A3 "vendor_id" /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
> 
> cpu family	: 6
> ...

  *Quote:*   

> cpuid2cpuflags
> 
> CPU_FLAGS_X86: avx mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3

 

Pero voy hacer lo que me aconsejas cambio la variable y voy a recompilar Qt. aunque ya habia eliminado y vuelto a instalar todos los archivos qt, pero sin cambiar la variable. Luego aviso, ya que dev-qt/qtwebkit la ultima vez duro un día compilando. Si eso no funciona creo que voy a tener que hacer la maquina desde cero  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias a todos por su atención y ayuda, para la solución de mi problema. Especialmente quilosaq

Luego del consejo de quilosaq, cambie la variable CFLAGS  *Quote:*   

> -march=sandybridge por -march=native
> 
> y ejecute 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Todos los problemas resueltos  :Very Happy:  , y como dijo el amigo quilosaq, ahora reistalar @world   :Embarassed: 

Lo único es que todavía   :Question:   :Question:   *Quote:*   

> equery check '*qtcore*' 
> 
> * Checking dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7-r4 ...
> 
>    1693 out of 1693 files passed
> ...

 

----------

## quilosaq

En mi sistema obtengo el mismo resultado. Creo que se trata de un error del ebuild que aún no está registrado en el Bugzilla de Gentoo.

Los 3 archivos que dice que tienen sumas de comprobación incorrectas están bien y son lo que deben estar instalados en el sistema. Lo que está mal es el momento en que se registran las sumas de comprobación en la base de datos de paquetes.

----------

## carlos plaza

Millones de gracias quilosaq

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> En mi sistema obtengo el mismo resultado. Creo que se trata de un error del ebuild que aún no está registrado en el Bugzilla de Gentoo.
> 
> Los 3 archivos que dice que tienen sumas de comprobación incorrectas están bien y son lo que deben estar instalados en el sistema. Lo que está mal es el momento en que se registran las sumas de comprobación en la base de datos de paquetes.

 

He hecho varias actualizaciones para ver si se corregía, pero con tu aclaratoria cierro el post.

De nuevo muchas gracias.

----------

